# Which camera to buy?



## sarapm.1360 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi dear all,
Photography is my main hobby. Since long time I've taken photos using compact cameras (sony, canon). I wanna buy a new canon with exchangable lense. Since i have no experience about such camera, it would be nice if you can give me some advice. 
My preferences: economical (student budget), lense for macro and archtecture-photography (wide lense), long term support of accesories 

Thanks in advance
Regatds
Sara


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (Mar 31, 2015)

Please don't cross post the same thread in multiple subsections - once is enough the same users will still see it (most of our regulars use "new posts" so they see things in all sections. 

Running thread Which camera to buy Photography Forum


----------

